# Autotek 333 and 330mxi



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Dear lord they are beautiful.


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow .... very nice guts on those Autoteks , juicy and beefy 

Thank you for the images 

The boards are neet , orderly and very descriptive .... could be usefull for repairs .

From the orderly layout I find this diode jumped with the resistor on the leg of pin 10 IC2 rather out of place ..... ehehe 











Cheers .... Vin


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow nice amps!


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Sweet, didn't know that the 330 was so much bigger than the 333.


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

Extremely good amps! These and the BTS series were great!


----------

